# 91 B13 Sentra XE SR20DET Swap and Manual Conversion?



## Kalebk2204 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a 91 nissan sentra xe with the 1.4L automatic. I want to do and SR swap to a SR20DET with a manual 5-speed conversion. I know u can swap that motor into this car but i also want to do a manual conversion at the same time. Does anyone have some insight, maybe a write up on how to do this? I know it would be easier if i just had an SE-R but i dont have one so can some one maybe help me give this XE some balls?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You should try: www.sr20forum.com


----------

